# Chicago Electric Power Tools Magnesium  - 3/8" Close Quarters Drill with Keyless Chuck



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't normally do this but, It is crap. It didn't make it through one project with me. I was drilling out the rafters to run electric in my garage and it burnt up. The motor ran but the gears inside melted. So spend more money and get a good one. I would not suggest buying this unless your just doing very small jobs. 

View attachment garage int (64).jpg


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a lot of battery operated drives but they don't have the torque that this one has. I was very much surprised with the overall power that this thing had. I chuck worked well and I used it on installing cabinet draws and it worked great.
___________________

Absolute Steel Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIYAmericas easiest to install building system. Watch the [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et5Y0KNj8XE]video[/ame] & see for yourself.


----------

